# How to read Ram Label



## hmbn34 (Mar 16, 2006)

I just found some ancient RAM sticks and i was wondering what size they were. I was searching on google for a while but didnt find anything so I came here. I have 3 different sticks

The first one is made by toshiba and the label says
54-23623-JA
2MX32, 60 Z

2nd one is made by micron and says
MT16D232 M-6 X
9642AA1Qy.018
EDO

3rd is made by Mosel and says
XR-SIMM1M32/6
I can give you numbers off the actual chips if you need them
thanks


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

how old are they? the only numbers that stand to me are

#1: 32 as in 32MB

#2: 16 as in 16MB

#3: 32 as in 32MB

Usually the stickers will give you a better clue than that for sizes, but if they are truly old enough to only be those amounts then they might not say what size they are either.


----------



## hmbn34 (Mar 16, 2006)

Im pretty sure they were all made in 1996 and the labels dont give any info I can read, maybe someone who knows how to read old labels can tell me?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I agree with Gamerman on his evaluation of the modules. The first one may be 2x32Mbit. I forget the full formula for obtaining capacity using those numbers...

If you had an old board that supported these things it'd be cake!


----------



## RZA (Sep 24, 2002)

1.) *54-23623-JA * DEC * 8MB, * 2M X 32, 60 NS AND 5023622-01 A2 

2.) EDO * 8MB *72 PIN SIMMS (COMPAQ NO 185172-002)

3.) Not sure of the last one.


----------

